# Paph. hangianum 'First Class Charlie'



## John M (Jun 16, 2018)

Nearly lost this plant a few years ago. Put it into a 6" hanging basket a couple years ago and it perked right up!


----------



## emydura (Jun 17, 2018)

Great save John. That would have been a tragedy to lose that. The flower is huge relative to the plant.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2018)

Fantastic form. I have one that is threatening to become flowering size in a year or two. I hope it is half as good as this.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2018)

that is a phenomenal flower


----------



## monocotman (Jun 17, 2018)

Just amazing
David


----------



## fibre (Jun 17, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> that is a phenomenal flower



Absolutely! 
What a good luck to save this one! Good job, John!


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow! Just wow! Great save.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 17, 2018)

Stunning.

Any special cultural considerations (other than the net pot)? Does it need cool nights or extra light to bloom?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow nice


----------



## Don I (Jun 17, 2018)

Very nice John.
Don


----------



## Hien (Jun 17, 2018)

perfect flower, what is the measurement of this flower & the leaf span ?
just as David mentioned the plant size is quite compact in comparison to the large flower.
I notice the same phenomenon in some large leaves hangianum having small flowers , while small plants have large flowers, seems this species's plant size does not always reflect the flower potential size


----------



## Silvan (Jun 17, 2018)

Great save!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 17, 2018)

A beauty John! Sure wish I could grow these.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 17, 2018)

Awesome clone! Fragrant?


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2018)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Stunning.
> 
> Any special cultural considerations (other than the net pot)? Does it need cool nights or extra light to bloom?



I have it hanging at about eye level down at the cool end of the greenhouse, on the sunny side. So, yes, it does seem to like cooler and brighter conditions. I try to water it just a day or so before it goes completely dry. I don't wait for the weeds in the pot to wilt! Other than that, what it needs is time. This species is a SLOW grower; but, if the culture is consistently good, these plants keep building on the gains they make each year and eventually they do reach BS. I suspect that once it gets up to be 3 or 4 growth, it will grow faster. A lot of Paphs are like that....very slow to reach maturity; but, pretty fast to increase once they finally get to be a decent size with multiple growths.

I'll take measurements today and get back to you.

Yes. Deliciously fragrant!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 17, 2018)

have you noticed when the mature plant pushes some new growths? Mine bloomed in late February and it still hasn't make a new start. I,m getting stressed and thinking that I probably shouldn't have let it bloom in the first place..


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2018)

There is already a new start coming up now. It showed up at about the same time that the flowering sheath poked up. Yes, I'd be concerned for your plant. Just try to keep it happy and not stressed while you wait to see a new growth. Perhaps give it a bit of extra 10-52-10, which helps jolt a plant into growth. That's why it's used as a transplant fertilizer....it jolts the newly repotted plants to send out a surge of roots. I also use it to help plants send out a surge of new growth. Use the 10-52-10 a couple times and then switch to a high Nitrogen for the next couple times. Then keep repeating the cycle until you see the new growth finally coming up.


----------



## Silvan (Jun 17, 2018)

I do have a 10-52-10 fert. that I use in spring when my plants start to show signs that the growing "season" has started for them in my basement  Haven't used it on my hangianum, though. I was too afraid to shock it. I'm more confident now. Thanks for the tip, John.


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2018)

Giving it a little shock is just what it needs right now to spark a new growth to begin. Just use a weak solution, as you would normally; but, using it while alternating with a nigh Nitrogen feed is exactly what it needs right now.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2018)

has it been judged?


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> has it been judged?



No.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2018)

please do. its very special


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2018)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Jun 17, 2018)

What a flower! very very nice.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 17, 2018)

Stunning clone!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jun 18, 2018)

What a nice flower!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 18, 2018)

Such a lovely flower in all respects! Happy you salvaged it!!

Kind regards, 
Jens, Copenhagen


----------



## xiphius (Jun 18, 2018)

Lol! That giant flower almost looks photoshopped. Nice save and well grown!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 18, 2018)

Great save John, wonderful bloom on that!


----------



## John M (Jun 18, 2018)

Hien said:


> perfect flower, what is the measurement of this flower & the leaf span ?
> just as David mentioned the plant size is quite compact in comparison to the large flower.
> I notice the same phenomenon in some large leaves hangianum having small flowers , while small plants have large flowers, seems this species's plant size does not always reflect the flower potential size



I just remembered to measure it. The leafspan is 7 1/2 inches from leaf tip to leaf tip and the flower is 5 1/2 inches from petal tip to petal tip. The plant really is quite small. It's always been small and compact. This is the third growth it's produced in 10 years.


----------



## Spaph (Jun 18, 2018)

Late to the post, this truly is FIRST CLASS!


----------



## Hamlet (Jun 19, 2018)

Just amazing!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 19, 2018)

:clap: Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2018)

Excellent photos John and one very happy, bright flower.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2018)

Very nice flower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 24, 2018)

A beauty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blondie (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow I hve one of these your's has flowered on such a small plany.

Is yours a fast grower whats your trick? Mine seems to be very very slow.


----------



## kiwi (Jun 27, 2018)

Stunning flower


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 31, 2018)

Great save!! 
That's about the top notch!! 
A big shapely flower on a small plant for the species it seems?


----------



## vandacee (Jul 31, 2018)

What a perfect bloom !


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 1, 2018)

After seing this, I actually consider getting one 
Very, very nice.


----------



## abax (Aug 2, 2018)

What a lovely, cheery color and very rounded. I like it.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 2, 2018)

How do you use the 10_52_10 fertlyser ? I have remarked that it is producing a very acid solution when I dissolve it in rain water. So I use it at a concentration lower than 300 mgr per liter in 1v/1v tap water /RO water. In these conditions I obtained a pH of 6. Do you use a higher concentration?


John M said:


> There is already a new start coming up now. It showed up at about the same time that the flowering sheath poked up. Yes, I'd be concerned for your plant. Just try to keep it happy and not stressed while you wait to see a new growth. Perhaps give it a bit of extra 10-52-10, which helps jolt a plant into growth. That's why it's used as a transplant fertilizer....it jolts the newly repotted plants to send out a surge of roots. I also use it to help plants send out a surge of new growth. Use the 10-52-10 a couple times and then switch to a high Nitrogen for the next couple times. Then keep repeating the cycle until you see the new growth finally coming up.



Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

